# best light for night hunting



## apexpredatorofillinois

what do you think is the best light and color for night hunting? I know a lot of lights say 150-200 yards, but are they saying you can see the eyes that far away or can actually see the animal? Thanks Rick


----------



## SHampton

Can't remember the brand but the ones I see used the most are made in Australia.


----------



## Scotty D.

SHampton said:


> Can't remember the brand but the ones I see used the most are made in Australia.


LightForce


----------



## SHampton

^^^^^ Yes ^^^^^


----------



## jawbreaker

I use a C4P light and one battery will last you all night and you can get a possative ID on the whole body at give or take 150yrds and pick up eyes easily at around 400yrds.


----------



## Weasel

The "best"???? I wouldn't know, but I do know of a few that work well. The Q-Beam Varmint Special worked for me over the years and I still use it. That said, I won a Lightforce light a few years back and it is a much better light.

I "think" that most of the lights that are claiming 150-200 yards or whatever are stretching it a bit. In my experience you can see eyes at that range, but you can't identify the animal anywhere close to that.


----------



## SHampton

How'd you win it?


----------



## alclark2

I'd give a thumbs up to a C4P or a Kill Light. I have both and the main components seem to be about the same. The C4P had more features (High, Med. Low SOS Strobe + you could plug the charger right in the light), same brightness and cheaper price however.


----------



## Osullivan

I just bought the wicked lights they work awesome. U can pick up eyes at 400 and identify at 180 with the green led . Had two dogs come in and the green didn't seem to bother them , would recommend them.


----------



## hopcam

I have the wicked light with the red led. I thought it wasn't bright enough on my first hunt with it. I think I am going to order the green led to replace it. I use this light for scanning. What are you guys thoughts on having a rifle mounted white light as well to use before you shoot? Would this be too much?


----------



## Osullivan

W400 light , by Wicked hunting lights. Check them out on line you'll like them.


----------



## Osullivan

I bought the two pack and put one on the gun and one for scanning, work well. They come with all the mounts , I was very pleased , itching to get back out there for another night hunt.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I have Noxx in red and green and the C4P in red and green. I like the green for human vision, it really pops. The Noxx is almost the same brightness but runs on AAA and is considerably more compact than the big lights ( XLR, C4P, VLR1)

Now my story on the C4P. My light has been "misplaced" for 13 days. Just went out and found it again yesterday evening after we've had torrential rains and warm weather to melt the snow. Wiped the moisture off the outside, from what I could see it was dry on the inside. Turned it on as I drove in the car for 40 minutes. The head finally was warmer than cold aluminum so I turned it off for 10 then ran it again straight for 40. When I got home I plugged it into the charger and it indicated that the battery still had a full charge (light on charger stayed green)

I can't complain.


----------



## apexpredatorofillinois

thank you all for your imput


----------



## HunterGatherer

I have been told to use green for hogs and red for other animals (coyotes). But, I don't know. I have use green for hogs and I think it works.


----------



## Rick Howard

I have used both red and green. They goth work. The red is better in fog and snow. I can see better with green when it is clear. You just have to use the halo and don't shine the main beam in their eyes until you are ready to shoot.


----------



## kevind43

itzDirty said:


> I have used both red and green. They goth work. The red is better in fog and snow. I can see better with green when it is clear. You just have to use the halo and don't shine the main beam in their eyes until you are ready to shoot.


+1


----------



## Nitehunt

We have had some great feedback on the setup we offer. One of the more affordable options out there. Offer both Red and Green genuine CREE led's. Not the type that have the large clear "bulbous" lense that can easily be knocked off either. Ours is a smaller format, slightly brighter LED that takes less battery power, meaning longer run times. Battery/Brightness test was stopped at 3 hours and 15 minutes continuous run time with the green LED. We have reflected eyes at 450-500 yards, see clearly full bodies at 275 and closer with the green. Of course as mentioned above, weather, rain, fog, environment can grossly change anything.

We have alot of pictures of the product and comments and some reviews on our Facebook page. Also have a pretty nice giveaway going right now. Go LIKE our page and thanks for looking. You can order directly on Facebook too. Under SHOP HERE!!

Any questions, concerns or comments please send them our way!!

www.facebook.com/ChelseaOutdoorNitehuntLights


----------



## James1661

I use the Wicked Light Green LED. I really like it it comes in many different options.

http://www.wickedhuntinglights.com/


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems

I have used both red and green. They goth work. The red is better in fog and snow. I can see better with green when it is clear. You just have to use the halo and don't shine the main beam in their eyes until you are ready to shoot. 

Why is that you don't want to shine main beam at them before shooting? Does it spook them?


----------



## fr3db3ar

From everything I read it's all about intensity. The main beam is more intense than the halo. By the "main beam" we mean the very center of your light output.


----------



## hollywood 21

Where can a guy buy the c4p set up?


----------



## fr3db3ar

PM burritobandit, or go to facebook calling for predators.


----------



## hollywood 21

Roger


----------



## Scotty D.

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/15493-c4p-lights-now-shipping/?view=findpost&p=103987

there's the link for the C4P thread, Hollywood21


----------



## BurritoBandito

Thank you all for the good words! Much appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## hollywood 21

Just ordered a c4p light today burritobandito walked me through the whole process to order it and had quick shipping conformation. Seemed like a great guy to work with all that's left now as setting it up and testing it out. Thanks for all the great information and in site!


----------



## Scotty D.

hollywood 21 said:


> Just ordered a c4p light today burritobandito walked me through the whole process to order it and had quick shipping conformation. Seemed like a great guy to work with all that's left now as setting it up and testing it out. Thanks for all the great information and in site!


You won't be disappointed....in fact, you'll be happy, happy, happy!!!! :teeth:


----------



## hollywood 21

I hope so I got it in green.... I have never heard of anyone using green but what the heck I'll give it A try can't do any worse than what I have been lol.


----------



## fr3db3ar

You'll like it. I have the red and the green.


----------



## Scotty D.

hollywood 21 said:


> I hope so I got it in green.... I have never heard of anyone using green but what the heck I'll give it A try can't do any worse than what I have been lol.


Spend the $25 for another red bulb--that way u can switch colors if the yotes start getting antsy w/ the green....


----------



## hollywood 21

Scotty D. said:


> Spend the $25 for another red bulb--that way u can switch colors if the yotes start getting antsy w/ the green....


That's what I talked to him about. I told him I would just buy the red bulb if I didn't like the green but lol I'm poor folk so I'm going to wait and try the green before I spend the extra money.


----------



## Scotty D.

hollywood 21 said:


> That's what I talked to him about. I told him I would just buy the red bulb if I didn't like the green but lol I'm poor folk so I'm going to wait and try the green before I spend the extra money.


I feel your pain, bro--poor & broke is my situation, too... :teeth:


----------



## hollywood 21

Will I have yo sign for ups priority mail when my light comes to the house


----------



## Scotty D.

hollywood 21 said:


> Will I have yo sign for ups priority mail when my light comes to the house


Shouldn't have to.. Of course, I don't know the SOP for anybody living in the city... I live at a rural address... :teeth:


----------



## hollywood 21

Scotty D. said:


> Shouldn't have to.. Of course, I don't know the SOP for anybody living in the city... I live at a rural address... :teeth:


I didn't have to. I got it today and I must say I'm impressed. Just as long as it holds up for me. Scott are ya prior service?


----------



## Nitehunt

Burrito, love your signature. Haha good one.


----------



## Scotty D.

hollywood 21 said:


> I didn't have to. I got it today and I must say I'm impressed. Just as long as it holds up for me. Scott are ya prior service?


Yeah...USAF


----------



## hollywood 21

Scotty D. said:


> Yeah...USAF


Thank you for your service when you said sop I figured you either are serving or have!


----------



## Scotty D.

hollywood 21 said:


> Thank you for your service when you said sop I figured you either are serving or have!


Seems so long ago---When I went in, the AF had just upgraded to the F-15's (in the late 70's)...Just one step away from Pterodactyls....LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar

And I thought the F4 was one step away. That 45* glide ratio pretty much did it for me  I was TAC


----------



## #4buck

Nitehunt said:


> We have had some great feedback on the setup we offer. One of the more affordable options out there. Offer both Red and Green genuine CREE led's. Not the type that have the large clear "bulbous" lense that can easily be knocked off either. Ours is a smaller format, slightly brighter LED that takes less battery power, meaning longer run times. Battery/Brightness test was stopped at 3 hours and 15 minutes continuous run time with the green LED. We have reflected eyes at 450-500 yards, see clearly full bodies at 275 and closer with the green. Of course as mentioned above, weather, rain, fog, environment can grossly change anything.
> 
> We have alot of pictures of the product and comments and some reviews on our Facebook page. Also have a pretty nice giveaway going right now. Go LIKE our page and thanks for looking. You can order directly on Facebook too. Under SHOP HERE!!
> Any questions, concerns or comments please send them our way!!
> 
> www.facebook.com/ChelseaOutdoorNitehuntLights


----------



## #4buck

Shot a cool at 220 saw body just fine in corn stalk field night Hunter is my pick


----------

